# Marion County--here we go!



## WhiteRiverBluff (Mar 29, 2018)

March 28, '18 and they're here!!! I have a "magic" ash tree about 15' from my house and on the entire 12 acres we own, this is the only place that every single year I find morels. Couldn't believe it when husband came in and told me they had popped up; usually not until after the first week in April--but who am I to complain?! Counted a little over a dozen and fingers crossed for more!


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

WhiteRiverBluff said:


> March 28, '18 and they're here!!! I have a "magic" ash tree about 15' from my house and on the entire 12 acres we own, this is the only place that every single year I find morels. Couldn't believe it when husband came in and told me they had popped up; usually not until after the first week in April--but who am I to complain?! Counted a little over a dozen and fingers crossed for more!
> View attachment 4146


Nice finds


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Found these today in Ralph, on our farm.


----------



## 13256 (Feb 18, 2018)

jean marie said:


> View attachment 4315
> View attachment 4316
> Found these today in Ralph, on our farm.


Good find Jean. Once I learned how to spot an Ash Saturday I found a few baby black morels north of Clinton. Going back this weekend to spend more time carefully looking around Ash without rushing it. Interestingly, yesterday I found 6 or 7 large Ash trees on my deer lease west of Greenbrier but they were in soggy soil and no mushrooms around them at all.


----------



## WhiteRiverBluff (Mar 29, 2018)

jean marie said:


> View attachment 4315
> View attachment 4316
> Found these today in Ralph, on our farm.


Super nice ones! Way to go! I've got a little over 30, all varying sizes. Hoping cold won't affect them too much....


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

I’m in Sharp County, Cherokee Village to be exact. I am having a very difficult time finding any place to hunt, everything is posted! I have driven all over the place and I’m kind of at my wits end. Any ideas, or suggestions would be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

Trying to find a place to hunt in sharp county Arkansas


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

Trying to find a place to hunt in sharp county Arkansas, everything is posted


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

Sorry for the multiple posts, it said I had to have three, I was a bit confused?! Lol


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Sorry I don’t know anyone with land in sharp county


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

jean marie said:


> Sorry I don’t know anyone with land in sharp county


Thanks


----------



## WhiteRiverBluff (Mar 29, 2018)

stormy said:


> I’m in Sharp County, Cherokee Village to be exact. I am having a very difficult time finding any place to hunt, everything is posted! I have driven all over the place and I’m kind of at my wits end. Any ideas, or suggestions would be greatly appreciated, thanks


I know nothing about Sharp County.... sorry.


----------

